# Problem with Backup Camera



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm having a problem with my backup camera on my 2013 Cruze. When I put my car in reverse this morning, all that showed was a bright white light in the MyLink Screen where the backup camera would normally show. It worked perfectly yesterday when I was parked on the street. When I got to work this morning, the same thing happened. I was parked in my driveway overnight, so I don't believe it was hit.

I didn't try shutting off the car and restarting it. Sometimes, that resets the system. It's been very cold outside. Don't know if that has something to do with it.

Has anyone heard of something like this before? If so, is it an easy fix?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This might be overly simple, but have you tried cleaning the lens? It sounds to me like you have a dirty or frosted lens that is facing into bright sunlight. I say this because it sounds just like the symptoms I get when I have a frosted or salt-covered lens in bright sunlight. It would be an simple fix, and easily overlooked, so worth checking out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Richard, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. The cold should not adjust the camera view. Revjpeterson does make a valid point. If you are still having concern after his suggestion, please do not hesitate to reach out for assistance. You can private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> This might be overly simple, but have you tried cleaning the lens? It sounds to me like you have a dirty or frosted lens that is facing into bright sunlight. I say this because it sounds just like the symptoms I get when I have a frosted or salt-covered lens in bright sunlight. It would be an simple fix, and easily overlooked, so worth checking out.


Thank you for your suggestions. Actually, the problem occurred when it was dark outside, so it couldn't have had anything to do with sunlight.

But, the good news is it's working again perfectly. It seemed to have been a computer glitch. When I noticed the problem yesterday, it had happened twice before I turned the car off and restarted it. When I left work yesterday and hence restarted my car, it was working perfectly. It probably lost its connection to the computer and by restarting the car, it reconnected. They mention in the owners manual that a lot of computer glitches can be fixed by simply shutting the car off and restarting it - they mention this with antilock brakes, traction control, and stabilitrak warning messages. I should have thought of restarting the car immediately when I had this glitch with the backup camera. 

Thank goodness such a simple procedure of restarting the car fixed the problem perfectly. If only all problems can be fixed so easily.


----------



## AngeLoffer (Nov 22, 2013)

My understanding is two. I would make sure to mention it in the PM.


----------

